# adoption a child in dubai



## amoonajl (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi
Can anyone tell how it works here in dubai if I want to adopt a baby
Where and how
Many thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Presuming that you are not Emirati, a child adoption procedure will be governed by the country from where you wish to adopt.

I'm sure there are specific local laws (as with other countries) for the locals here but those do not necessarily apply to expats.

If you are seriously considering adopting a child, you need to consult a lawyer as you will definitely need expert and qualified advice.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As far as I know, only Emiratis can adopt children from within the UAE.


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Both repliers are correct, however I believe if you are Muslim there could be exceptions to the rule here...possibly. Don't hold my word on it, but let me try to make a few phone calls and see what I can find out about so called exceptions.


----------



## amoonajl (Oct 1, 2013)

thank you for all you reply.

yes i m an arab Muslim and married with 1 child , resident in Dubai. 

if you know how please let me know..

many thanks


----------

